# Got some pics. of Cherry with her "bun bag" on...



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's some pics. of Cherry with her bun bag on! First time and she did great, didn't bug her whatsoever!


----------



## love_casper (Apr 5, 2007)

that's soooo cool! where did u find that? I WANT ONE!!!!! Cherry is so adorable



:


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 5, 2007)

love_casper said:


> that's soooo cool! where did u find that? I WANT ONE!!!!! Cherry is so adorable
> 
> 
> 
> :



I bought it from my neighbor. Here's her website~ www.bunbag.com . Also if you decide to get one please let her know that Anna Bradley told you about it!! Thanks! ~Anna~


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, that is great, I love it. Now I just wish we had vehicles big enough to suit our little guys.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 6, 2007)

Anna i don't know if you remember me asking about these before Christmas... but i finally got my tax refund back and i ordered one this morning. i gave her your name as a referral.



: it should be here by tuesday and i am so excited!!! last visit we did we had an accident indoors...  it will be so nice to to have to worry about that any more :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Apr 6, 2007)

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> Anna i don't know if you remember me asking about these before Christmas... but i finally got my tax refund back and i ordered one this morning. i gave her your name as a referral.
> 
> 
> 
> : it should be here by tuesday and i am so excited!!! last visit we did we had an accident indoors...  it will be so nice to to have to worry about that any more :aktion033: :aktion033:



Yes, I remember you! Thats great that you got one!! You'll appreciate it SO MUCH!!! I love mine, I don't know what I would do without it! I ended up getting two of them, they are great for going indoors and it works great! I'm so happy with mine. And both of my horses adjusted to it really well and it looks alright on them too. I'm excited for you! You'll love it! Good luck, let me know how it works for you! ~Anna~


----------

